
We Need a New Maps App - eapartridge
https://www.erikpartridge.com/2018-07/we-need-a-new-maps-app
======
eapartridge
Hi folks! Author here--I'm interested to see what you all think. I've been
musing a lot recently about privacy and mapping apps, and have come to the
conclusion that we can not only make maps more private, but use them to
cultivate a sense of city if you will.

